

Request HN : Help ne Name my Startup   - hardik988
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AsCk94HXudUQdGJHY2ZDakxZUE4ycVNSbUI0SW41Nmc&hl=en

======
tptacek
How serious can you be about starting up if you make this much a production
about naming it? Call it "Hardik Systems" and move on.

~~~
hardik988
Well, I just wanted to see what all the buzz about crowdsourcing was about..
But yeah, I have dedicated a little bit of time for 'name-storming' and
decided to take input from anyone and everyone !

------
hardik988
Hi HN ! Please Suggest a Name for my Web Startup - It's a web-app where you
can create an online business card and share it seamlessly whenever you meet
anyone / attend any event. It's also part contact manager which helps you
archive all those old contacts you're never going to need again.

